# 11/6 buck



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Been chasing a bigger buck up at my place the past 2 weeks, have seen him twice while hunting, but no shots. Decided to head south this weekend to hunt with my dad instead of chase ol Tyson. After 3 days of hard hunting, had this guy get within 100y. Had to work the grunt call pretty hard to get him into range. Had to make some adjustments when I drew as my dad has his stands setup to shoot sitting with a x bow not standing up to shoot with a compound. I was able to make the shot through some branches and recover him. Hit a little back, but he only made it 60y and expired. Not the biggest, but I will trade rack size for getting to share the experience with my dad any day! Heading back down this weekend to hopefully get him his buck.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice buck! Good to spend time with family too.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome story and buck. Hunting with the old man will never get old. My dad is 81 and doesn't hunt anymore. He took me hunting from the time I was little. Take every chance you have to hunt with him.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shooting buck...nice.
Hunting with dad...priceless.

Congrats on both counts!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Family time in the field and success, does it get ant better??????????

Congrats on the deer.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Nice Buck.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not about the size its the memories of being with your dad glad you still have him to hunt with .I will never forget hunting with my dad ever although I cant hunt like I use to because of my back but I can alway think back to the times with my dad I lost him when he was only 47 yrs old be 32 yrs ago in January Bless you for giving up a bigger buck to hunt with your dad


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't even be hunting if my son wasn't hunting with me. we have made some great memories hunting together. I'm sure you guys have to. great story and a great bow kill. wishing your dad a lot of luck on your next trip.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dads not with us anymore. I assure you that there is not a deer hunting season that goes by that I don't sit out there thinking of some of our hunting times we had together. It's kind of a time for me to spend a little more quality time with him.
Our loved ones may pass...but those fond memories stay around forever.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Time to bring it full circle. Went down to my dads again this weekend. Had this 8 pt. chase some does into my set and stand 15 yards away. He then ran off down the ridge chasing them. About 20 minutes later I heard my dad shoot. It was the same buck. 2 bucks down in less than a week, 50y apart from each other. Only the second buck he has ever killed and first on his property. He killed him Friday morning and then Saturday morning's camera revealed an even bigger buck walked by both stands around 8:30am. That is how it goes, very happy with both our deer!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dad scored too. Really great! 
Congrats to the both of you for some of the best memories of your lives.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Its been a great deer season for the both you! Congratulations on two great harvests!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

that's just awesome man !! congrats to you and your dad !


----------



## Jim Goon (Feb 23, 2016)

Awesome.


----------

